# Anyone plastidip in the UK?



## TommyGG (May 8, 2013)

Hello!

Really struggling to find anyone who can plastidip my car for me. I've done a lot of research into plastidip and want to give it a go, but cannot for the life of me find any company or indie who is able to do it.

Can anyone recommend anyone? I'm in SW London, happy to drive out for a bit if necessary.

I could try it myself, but I don't trust myself. I have no experience in spraying so would rather pay to get a good quality finish on it.

Thanks for any tips!


----------



## Scottien (Jan 3, 2006)

Isn't the idea that you do it yourself?


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

Have a go yourself, its very forgiving! 

Do a panel at a time, if you don't like it, peel it off and do it again. I recently did a load of car parts and dash panels and they came out really well!


----------



## IanGC (Apr 9, 2013)

Sorry to thread jack, but from looking at their site, is this a bit like a spray on vinyl wrap?

Assuming you dont prep and use their primer first it could be layed over car body panels and removed later?

Cheers

Ian


----------



## jverdoes (May 17, 2010)

TommyGG said:


> Really struggling to find anyone who can plastidip my car for me.


You could try Graphic Wrapz.
They do a full car from £600. They are based in Suffolk.

http://www.graphicwrapz.co.uk/services


----------



## Ashley6 (Oct 7, 2012)

IanGC said:


> Sorry to thread jack, but from looking at their site, is this a bit like a spray on vinyl wrap?
> 
> Assuming you dont prep and use their primer first it could be layed over car body panels and removed later?
> 
> ...


Yes .


----------



## TommyGG (May 8, 2013)

Thanks for info everyone!


----------



## Dave20VT (Sep 20, 2007)

Matt-pack.co.uk


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

give it a try yourself with the kit on that site ^


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

That looks really good!


----------



## CJ. (May 13, 2013)

So I guess you sprayed the square area then peeled off the excess from around the lettering?
Looks to have worked brilliantly in those pics! Impressed!


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

CJ. said:


> So I guess you sprayed the square area then peeled off the excess from around the lettering?
> Looks to have worked brilliantly in those pics! Impressed!


yeah.

It's dead easy, and if you don't like it just peel it off.

I did mine in Sept 2012 and it gets blasted every week the the PW so it wont come off on it's own.


----------



## lisaclio (Sep 6, 2008)

auto dip manchester, had loads of good reviews on facebook and they are cheap. mite be a bit out of the way for you though.


----------

